# Brown/Black skin irritation



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I have posted on here a long time ago about Luka's skin issues on his head, but still nothing has worked. It is also now affecting his eye. I have finally got a good picture of it and was hoping someone may know what it is.

I have had him at the vet at least 20 times over the past two years trying to sort it out but nothing so far has helped.
I switched him to grain free biscuits with no wet food at the advice of someone from here and while it made his coat softer, it didn't help his skin condition.

I also wash him with a medicated shampoo, but that only clears it for a day or so and then it comes back.

If anyone tries to touch his scalp, he freaks out and runs away and when the vet does it he snaps at him and tries to bite him, which is not like him at all.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, that poor baby. I would definitely find a vet to help. Maybe a Dermatologist. For now all that I could think of is maybe try a some white distilled vinegar 1/2 cup mixed with a gallon of water on a rag and wipe the area down to see if that works. This looks like it's coming from inside tho. That looks like blood coming to the surface of the skin. Did they not draw blood? I hope you can find out what's going on. I looks painful and that's why he's reacting the way he is.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If this is something that's on the surface, the vinegar is a disinfectant and should help and it won't harm him. Just don't get it in his eyes. I'm so sorry your baby is going through this. Is he scratching it at all?


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you woodard! I will try that tonight and let you know how I get on.
I think it itches quite alot because hes always rubbing his head on the couch or the carpet and sometimes to the point it bleeds.
I'm getting frustrated because no-one can seem to figure it out. They haven't taken any blood yet and won't do a skin scrapping until they can put him to sleep which they won't do until we can afford to get his knee fixed because they don't want to do it twice. 
I have attached a picture of what it looks like after he has had bath. I usually wipe his head gently with a warm washcloth and the blackness all comes away. His scalp is usually very pink underneath and has some fur loss.
Also, his head is smelly, and gets what looks like little sweat droplets, I don't know if that helps any?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd stop wasting time and money and get thee to a dermatologist vet. Take pictures with you, so he/she can see what happens after a bath, and before. 2 years is enough time to give a regular vet IMO.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am not an expert but that looks like a type of fungus. Poor little one, it does look painful.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

If it is a fungus, then there is a different medicine to help get rid of it. Sorry, if don't know a whole lot, but my DIL is a pharmacist and when my golden had a problem with her ear, the vet prescribed an ointment. It didn't work. She told me I needed Tresaderm. It worked very well and fairly quick. 

It may not hurt to give it a try!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would not use an oatmeal shampoo. That does sound like a yeast fungus from what you said. The vinegar should help. You can give him Benedryl to calm the pain and irritation. 1 mg per 1 pound.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's a link that may help:
Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I gota agree yeasty fungus infection, once you get it under controll try avoiding any types food or treats with any kind of yeast in it. Also when muffin had her yeasty fungus infection on her skin/neck area she was perscribbed Simplicef anti batieria/fungal med and was gived a antibactireal shampoo to bath her body 2 times a week till gone works wonders. Now i make sure she dont get ANYTHING with any kind of yeast in it. No more problems.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about your baby and I am so sorry he's suffered for two years with this. I just wanted to let you know that you can give him Apple Cider Vinegar (preferably organic). Add a little to every meal. This will help disinfect and detoxify him from the inside, plus it's healthy for them. I would wipe him down with the vinegar/water solution about 3-4 times a day depending on how well it's helping to clear up the fungus. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice . I gave Luka a bath yesterday and cleaned him all up,and have also made up the vinegar solution that Woodard suggested. It doesn't seem to hurt him at all which I thought it might so will keep on top of it and hopefully will see a difference . I have also just cooked him some low glycemic vegetables that shouldn't feed the yeast.
Keep your fingers crossed and in will definitely update you as to how he gets on


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

All tho the vinegar might do the trick (I really hope so), I would still find a good vet that can give you a medicated cream for yeast or something just in case. It's important to also keep him dry until this yeast problem is gone, so if he sweats a lot or is in a very humid climate, I would try to keep him really dry. I use the vinegar to clean my hardwood floors and it doesn't hurt them (just don't get it in the eyes). Look forward to any updates.


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

So Luka isn't liking his vegetables anymore. He won't even touch them  Would cooked mince be any good for him? He's getting much better with his vinegar wipes, he almost gets excited!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrs_prawln said:


> So Luka isn't liking his vegetables anymore. He won't even touch them  Would cooked mince be any good for him? He's getting much better with his vinegar wipes, he almost gets excited!


Oh good!! That's so wonderful to know that it's working. Not sure what mince is, but are you just feeding him vegetables? Please take a pic so we can see the improvement. I'm so happy to hear there's improvement. This post made my day!!!


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry, I think you call mince ground beef. I forget we have weird names for things here! 

I have just been giving beans and cauliflower as I wasn't sure how it would go or if i could add things like meat. Obviously does not have yeast, but I didn't want to do anything to possibly slow his progress.

I bathed Luka on Saturday, and removed as much of the brown muck from his head as I could. Usually by now his scalp would be oily, smelly and starting to get the brown muck back.
His head is a little red from where it has been irritated for so long before, but I'm extremely happy with how it's going so far - no smells, oiliness or brown muck!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

HUGE improvement.... so glad he is doing so much better!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How is Luka today? Would love an update.


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

He is doing extremely well! His fur appears to be growing back on the patch where it was the worst, and there is still no smell!
We are so excited by his progress and wish I had asked about it sooner. He is letting me touch his head a little more, but runs away to his room when he hears me getting the vinegar mixture out.
I will take a new picture of him tomorrow to show you how well he is doing


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrs_prawln said:


> He is doing extremely well! His fur appears to be growing back on the patch where it was the worst, and there is still no smell!
> We are so excited by his progress and wish I had asked about it sooner. He is letting me touch his head a little more, but runs away to his room when he hears me getting the vinegar mixture out.
> I will take a new picture of him tomorrow to show you how well he is doing


Aww, that is such great news. When you get the mixture out you can tell him in an excited voice that this is going to make you feel better so he'll come to you a little more easily. Look forward to the pic.


----------

